# Smurf's Audio Build



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

After about a year of having a set of IDQ10s in a custom made box from XtremeRevolution, I've been wanting more, and so my old set is sold and ready to be replaced by my new system that will be installed next weekend, but for now, here's a write up/sneak peak of the future audio system in my Cruze. I want to give a big thanks to XtremeRevolution for helping me pick out all the parts for my build, since I honestly know very little about audio work and without him would probably have a system that would be laughed at.

Anywho, here's all the goodies:










*Breakdown*
-Dayton Audio RS180-4 7" Reference Woofers
-SEAS Prestige H1396-04 27TFFNC/G 1" Tweeters
-Peavey Black Widow/Low Rider 18" Subwoofers
-Boston Acoustics GT-2300 Amplifier
-Boston Acoustics GT-475 Amplifier
-Custom Trunk & Door Baffles
-Mini DSP & DCI


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see how yours turn out. And if you ever travel through Amarillo on your trip we can do a demo.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that system is going to be on par with Andrei !


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Excited to see this next month.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can't wait to see hoe
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice street tongue


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now that should give you better sounding rhymes especially with those 18 s 
Cool man


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be interesting, good luck man!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Edited.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

All the best Smurf... Let us know which one is better old or new.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can't wait to see how yours turn out. And if you ever travel through Amarillo on your trip we can do a demo.


Yeah man and after taking another look I'm going to make the pass through Amarillo, so we can have a mini system vs. system battle  lol.



EcoDave said:


> Wow, that system is going to be on par with Andrei !


I hope it will, I want show quality out of my system by the time this is installed.



Mick said:


> Excited to see this next month.


Make sure to organize the meet. If theres no meet, I'll pass through AZ and have a meet in San Diego, or L.A. haha.



passionincar said:


> All the best Smurf... Let us know which one is better old or new.


Seeing as I'm re-doing more than just the subs, as well as doing an audio tune with the Mini DSP, I really hope it sounds vastly better than my old set-up. But as for my old subs that you're getting, they're an amazing set to say the least. I've cranked my system up to 30-40 vol to show them off and even got pulled over an issued a citation for playing them at ~25. They bump alright.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yeah man and after taking another look I'm going to make the pass through Amarillo, so we can have a mini system vs. system battle  lol.


Yea it will be me flexing and you just pure sound quality.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, after days of hot weather and shenanigans, Andrei and I started work on the install. Sorry about the pictures, or lack thereof, but I promise there will be lots when everything is done.

Baffle being built:









Dayton driver mounted:









mmmm wiring:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That does not look like Work Smurf , More like Extreme Pleasure .
You have learned to be quite proficient at Tear downs . Cool


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> That does not look like Work Smurf , More like Extreme Pleasure .
> You have learned to be quite proficient at Tear downs . Cool


I have taken the interior of my car apart at least 8-10 times now. The only thing that I have yet to do is remove the carpet, center console, and dash. And I hope I never have to, because I don't want to gut ky entire interior.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have taken the interior of my car apart at least 8-10 times now. The only thing that I have yet to do is remove the carpet, center console, and dash. And I hope I never have to, because I don't want to gut ky entire interior.


Do it!
Stage 3 weight reduction!

Because Race Car


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Do it!
> Stage 3 weight reduction!
> 
> Because Race Car


LOL, if someone buys/gives me a bucket/racing seat, I'll gut my car just for the sole purpose of posting a picture like this .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, audio installed and all I can say is wow, Andrei is an audio God... or at least to me. Also, as a bonus I went to a car meet/show and needless to say I dropped plenty of jaws, and that was before I even turned my system on.

Pics, courtesy of TeCollins:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking Epic bro can't wait to see it in person.

Sent from my Droid


----------

